# Bruderhertz



## Crazy-S (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi I just want to show you our Music:


*text copied from Soundcloud^^*
Bruderhertz​
Who we are:

We're three brothers, which have different musical backgrounds, but produce a quite similar style of music.

Where does our pseudonym come from:

After sitting together and listening to some tracks, we've decided to put together all our tracks and release them under the pseudonym BruderHertz. We sometimes called ourselfs ironically "Bruderherz", which is something like "My dear brother" or literally "Brotherheart" in English. We wanted to include some reference to electronic music, so we decided to write "Bruderherz" like "BruderHertz" influenced by Heinrich Hertz.

Who are we in detail:

Crusoe (29) learned playing classical piano at the age of 6, flute at the age of 11 and teached himself classical guitar at the age of 22. He started producing music at the age of about 14 with some trackers. Although you couldn't really listen to these first attemps whithout destroying your eardrum, they teached him the fundamentals of producing electronic music. He currently studies comupter science at the Darmstadt Technical University.

Andreas Becker (26) played for a few years trumpet in is childhood. His musical influence are the clubbing scene of Frankfurt a.M.. He currently works in a worldwide process measuring and control company. Through his work as DJ in the range of Fankfurt a.M. he has much knowledge about electronic music. A friend and he build up the company Tonkraft-Audio GbR because of this he has earned much audio techniques know-how. Through various clients, like the discotheque U60311 in Frankfurt a.M. or the monthly "Home Party" made by the ex Stammheim crew (Kassel) in the MTW in Offenbach a.M. and many others, his love to produce electronic music with several hardware has grown up. In his flat in Sprendlingen - our s-called Outpost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - our little fine "studio" is located.

Sascha Becker (Crazy-S) (17) is the youngest of the Becker clan. He playes classical and electronic guitar since hes 6 years old and uses this knowledge to produce some astonishing beautiful soundscapes. He currently finishes his General Certificate of Secondary Education. The sounds of AmTys first Djing experiments (the learning phase AT HOME) gave him his first impressions of Techno music (schranz). After some time he aquired the taste of Drum and Bass. With the age of 12 he started to mess around with a software sequencer (the songs were terrible!) but after some time he earned his experience. In the future he would love to work in music production business. So if you have some vacant apprenticeship training positions, please leave us a message.​*You can listen to our music on the link in my sig (the soundcloud thing)*

*If you like our music and want to Download the Tracks please write me an Privat Message!*
^because I have more than those tracks^​
*WE NEED A LABEL*​


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 2, 2009)

*Bump*
If anyone knows some Labels(European or Worldwide) please tell me that
WE NEED A LABEL


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

bumping does nothing.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 2, 2009)

but now people are looking at this thread^^


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome stuff, even though I have to say I don't like some of the tracks at all (like Minimized).
I really enjoy NightsTALE, Flight, Simple Death and Sunrize, though.



			
				Crazy-S said:
			
		

> *Bump*
> If anyone knows some Labels(European or Worldwide) please tell me that
> WE NEED A LABEL


I'm sure you guys know some artists who sound similar to your music, just give it a shot at the labels on which they've released their stuff..
But to give you some ideas, you might want to check out Monotonik (netlabel), U-Cover, Benbecula, Neo Ouija,  Awkward Silence Recodings or Morr Music.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you!
Im also in contact with BPitch controll (Label of Paul Kalkbrenner) and for sure the cocoon Label because its around the corner^^
The tracks are mostly not ready and not mastered but we´re working on it


*I have uploaded a new track:
Troca*


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 2, 2009)

*Newest Songs:
Hip Le Hop
Mondkind
Der volle Ton*


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 6, 2009)

*Newest Songs:
Karlakra what
Steel*


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 13, 2009)

*Newest Songs:
Fuck Minimal(Shortened version)*


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 18, 2009)

BUMP

Dont forget my Brother:

myspace.com/Lep500ffm



Soundcloud.com/Bruderhertz


----------

